# Fragen zum Mainboard und Cpu



## Sebsen187 (18. September 2015)

Hallo
Ich habe da die eine oder ander Frage da ich mir ein neuen pc zusammen stelle...
Ich habe mir die Geforce Gtx 970 vor kurzem zugelegt und von meiner frau das Thermaltake Lvl 10gt gehäuse geschenkt bekommen  nun will ich weiter aufrüssten weil meine restliche Hardwar veraltet ist.

Ich habe viele berichte gelesen aber ich kann mich derzeit einfach icht entscheiden zwichen dem Asus x99 deluxe mit dem intel i7 5820k oder dem Asus Z 170- Deluxe und dem Intel I7 6700k 

Mich bringt es zum grübel weil ich gelesen habe das der 6700k nun die neue Generation ist und ich denke mir das sich dann zukünftige erweiterungen da drauf auf bauen werden aber die leistung 
vom x99 und 5820k ist der zeit stärker 

würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand bei meiner entscheidung behilflich sein könnte


----------



## Sebsen187 (18. September 2015)

Ob es wichtig ist oder nicht weiss ich nicht aber ich schreib euch mal was da noch alles so rein kommen soll.
Festplatte : 
250 ssd ( ich denke mal von Samsung ) für`s betriebssystem
500 ssd ( auch von samsung )
Arbeisspeicher : 16 Gb ddr4 denke mal von Crosair
Füftung bin ich noch am überlegen ob ich wasserkühlung nehme oder normale luft kühlung


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2015)

Der 6700k ist die klügere Wahl, weil Sockel 2011-3 einfach viel zu teuer ist, vor allem die Boards kosten MINDESTENS 190€ - für den Sockel 1151 oder 1150 würde man selbst für Übertakter eines für 100-140€ nehmen, mehr nicht. 

Der 5820K ist zwar vor allem in Anwendungen besser, in Spielen aber kaum schneller, teils sogar langsamer als ein 6700k oder ein Core i7 4790K für den Sockel 1150. Er ist auch nicht oder kaum schneller als ein Core i7-4770 für ca 300€ oder ein Xeon E3-1231 v3, der nur 260€ kostet (quasi ein 4770, nur ohne Grafikeinheit). Als Mainboard reicht dann eines für 80-90€, weil man nur "k"-CPUs übertakten kann. Für Sockel 1150 wäre es dann DDR3-RAM, falls du vlt sogar die "vernünftige" Entscheidung triffst, beim Sockel 1150 zu bleiben.

SSDs wären okay, wobei es an sich bei ner SSD nix bringt, Windows vom Rest zu trennen. Lüftung: Wasserkühlung wäre reiner Luxus, weil du mit Luftkühlung auch extrem leise und effizient kühlen kannst zu einem geringeren Preis. Ein 80€-CPU-Wasserkühler hält die CPU vielleicht noch kühler als ein 40€-OC-Luftkühler, aber nötig ist das selbst für Übertakter nicht, weil die Temperatur bei modernen CPUs an sich nicht der Grund ist, warum Übertakten scheitert.


----------



## Sebsen187 (18. September 2015)

Ok vielen dank für deine Antwort  
dann bleibe ich bei Z 170- Deluxe und dem Intel I7 6700k 
wegen der SSD gut zu wissen dann werde ich mir woll erst mal nur eine 500er zu legen 
wegen der kühlung kommt es mir eher nicht auf die kühl leistung an weil ich schon oft gelesen haben das wk nicht viel besser ist als lk aber ich finde es sieht teilweisse schöner aus zumindest mit hardtubes


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2015)

Bist beim Board sicher? das ist echt EXTREM teuer. Was versprichst du Dir davon im Vergleich zu einem Z170-Board für 120-150€ ?


----------



## Sebsen187 (18. September 2015)

Das stimmt das es teuer ist aber ich verspreche mir da von das es halt langlebig ist  ich hab mir vor 1,5 jahren ein komplet pc für ich glaub knapp 600 gekauft und nun bin ich schon wider an denn gränzen des machbarem im spiele bereich ich will halt mal für ein paar jahren ruhe haben oder nur mal ne grafikarte austauchen und gut ist darum pack ich jetzt noch mal 1000 euro rein und hoffe dann kann ich die kommenden jahre zocken ohne panik


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2015)

Sebsen187 schrieb:


> Das stimmt das es teuer ist aber ich verspreche mir da von das es halt langlebig ist


 Mainboards gehen an sich ganz selten mal kaputt, und wenn, dann eher schon ganz früh durch einen Fehler ab Werk. Und selbst wenn es nach 3 Jahren mal kaputtgeht, wäre es immer noch günstiger, wenn du dann ein neues holst  

Und wenn du mit "langlebig" lediglich "zukunftssicher" meinst: da spielt der Preis keine Rolle, sofern du nicht ein "spottbilliges" nimmst, wo man vielleicht befürchten könnte, dass es kein BIOS-Update für neue Sockel 1151-CPUs gibt, die vlt erst in nem Jahr neu rauskommen. Aber die Boards mit Z170-Chipsatz werden sicher alle noch BIOS-Updates bekommen, FALLS es für den Sockel 1151 in 1-2 Jahren nochmal neue CPUs gibt und dafür ein Update nötig wäre. 

Für die CPUs, die in vlt 2-3 Jahren mal wirklich _komplett _neu sind und da auch einen neuen Sockel haben, wird aber auch ein ganz teures Board nichts nutzen, da die alten CPUs da rein mechanisch nicht mehr reinpassen - der Mainboard-Sockel ist halt nur passend zu CPUs, die den gleichen Sockel haben. Kein Board der Welt wird immer noch mit den CPUs kompatibel sein, die nach 3-4 Jahren der neueste Stand der CPU-Technik sind, weil du im Schnitt alle 2-3 Jahre einen komplett neuen Sockel auf dem Markt hast.


----------



## Sebsen187 (18. September 2015)

hmm das ist naturlich blöd ^^ aber meinst du nicht wenn man jetzt mehr auslegt mehr leistung hat man da mit länger spass hat ? sagen wir mal in 3 jahren kommen wider neu cpus kann ich meinen dann nicht ewas takten wo von ich kein ahnung habe XD um noch gut mit halten zu können ?^^ ich weiss ich bin ein noob im pc kram aber ich will das er lange läuft und gut aussieh ^^


----------



## Herbboy (18. September 2015)

Sebsen187 schrieb:


> hmm das ist naturlich blöd ^^ aber meinst du nicht wenn man jetzt mehr auslegt mehr leistung hat man da mit länger spass hat ? sagen wir mal in 3 jahren kommen wider neu cpus kann ich meinen dann nicht ewas takten wo von ich kein ahnung habe XD um noch gut mit halten zu können ?^^ ich weiss ich bin ein noob im pc kram aber ich will das er lange läuft und gut aussieh ^^


  als, es kann sein, dass in 3 Jahren VIELLEICHT noch eine neue, passende CPU für das Board kommt - aber wenn die passt, dann passt die genauso auf ein Z170-Board für nur 120-150€.   Das teure Board bietet Dir lediglich mehr Anschlussmöglichkeiten, vlt auch zB SLI mit 100% SPeed (also 2 Nvidia-Karten gekoppelt) und ganz besondere Übertaktungsfeatures - das sind aber alles Dinge für absolute "Freaks", denen es auch wichtig ist, ob man nun die CPU um zB 520 oder 522 MHz übertaktet 

In aller Regel macht aber eine neue CPU - selbst wenn es eine passende neue geben SOLLTE - eh kaum Sinn, weil nach 3 Jahren meist ein neuer Sockel draußen sind mit CPUs, wo es sich in der Summe eher lohnt, das alte Board + CPU zu verkaufen und ein neues Board + CPU zu holen.

Der 6700k wird aber sicher sowieso mehr als "nur" 3 Jahre halten, vor allem für Spiele. Du kannst an sich aktuell nichts machen, um schon für einen EVENTUELLEN CPU-Wechsel in 3 Jahren besser vorbereitet zu sein. Es macht da wirklich keinen Sinn, deswegen ein teures Board zu kaufen. Es kann mit Pech sogar sein, dass ausgerechnet das teure Modell, weil es nur wenige kaufen, keine BIOS-Updates mehr bekommt, und ein billigeres bekommt welche, so dass sogar das billigere mehr neue  CPUs unterstützt als das teure... wohlgemerkt: FALLS denn überhaupt in 3 Jahren noch neue, passende CPU kommen für den Sockel 1151. 

Beim Sockel 1150 zB gab es zuerst die core i-CPUs der 3000er Reihe und seit einiger Zeit die der 4000er-Reihe. Und auch die billigen alten Boards  für den Sockel 1150 unterstützen trotzdem die 4000er bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen


----------



## Sebsen187 (19. September 2015)

ok weiss ich bescheid  hätte da noch ne frage zur kühlung wenn du noch mal zeit hast.. mir ist wasser im pc etwas unsicher ^^ aber wenn ich mir jetzt mal gestestet gute cpu lüfter angucke sind die nicht nur gross sondern auch schwer ^^ will ja nicht das das neue board gleich nen riss bekommt XD hast du nen tip gesehn hab ich z.b im test NH-D14 iszt wohl der zeit der beste aberb der ist so mega gross soll ja auch was fürs auge sein der schaud aber mal schei.. aus ^^


----------



## Sebsen187 (19. September 2015)

und nach langem suchen kommt natürlich noch eine frage auf ^^ warum gibt es kaum lüfter fürs 1051 ? oder werden die nicht aufgeführt weil z.b ein lüfter der auf nen 1055 eh passt ?


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2015)

Sebsen187 schrieb:


> und nach langem suchen kommt natürlich noch eine frage auf ^^ warum gibt es kaum lüfter fürs 1051 ? oder werden die nicht aufgeführt weil z.b ein lüfter der auf nen 1055 eh passt ?


  Du meinst sicher 1151 und 1150? Ja, die passen - der Sockel1151 ist von den äußeren Maßen und den Bohrlöchern identisch, daher passen Kühler, die auf 1150 oder auch 1155 passen, ebenso auf 1151. Wenn du zB hier schaust: CPU-Kühler Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  der Filter für 1151 beeinhaltet auch 1155 und 1150. Es steht halt bei vielen Kühlern in Shops oder auf Websites noch nicht mit dabei, weil der Sockel noch sehr neu ist.

Wegen des Gewichts: das ist an sich nur ein Problem, wenn du den PC oft transportierst. Es muss aber auch kein superfetter sein.zB ein Scythe Mugen oder EKL Alpenföhn Brocken wäre auch für Übertakten schon sehr gut. Man muss aber je nach Gehäuse aufpassen, ob es mit der Höhe noch passt.


----------



## Sebsen187 (19. September 2015)

Ok dann habe ich schon ein paar in der engeren Wahl ein Mal denn cooler Master RR V8vc denn enermax ets-t40 in weiß / tuniq Tower 120 extrem und ekl alpenföhn Matterhorn rev.c white Edition 
welchen würdest du empfehlen? Ich tendiere zum t40 aber Not vom Aussehen.. Und passen müssten sie alle hab das thermaltake Level 10 gt Gehäuse


----------



## Sebsen187 (19. September 2015)

Und was mich auch interessieren würde ich weiss ram braucht keinen kühler soll nur fürs Auge sein gibt es so ram kühlelemente auch einzeln in verschiedenen Ausführungen zu kaufen ? Und was für einen ddr4 ran würdest du empfehlen? Brauche ich 3200+ überhaupt?


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2015)

Sebsen187 schrieb:


> Und was mich auch interessieren würde ich weiss ram braucht keinen kühler soll nur fürs Auge sein gibt es so ram kühlelemente auch einzeln in verschiedenen Ausführungen zu kaufen ?


 ich glaube nein.



> Und was für einen ddr4 ran würdest du empfehlen? Brauche ich 3200+ überhaupt?


 an sich hast du keine echten Vorteile von schnellem RAM, da RAM eh schon "zu schnell" für CPUs ist, d.h. die CPUs können mit den vielen GB/s eh kaum was anfangen. Und schnelleres RAM hat wiederum schlechtere Latenzwerte (CL-Wert, quasi die Reaktionszeit), so dass zB DDR4-3000 mit CL 14 am Ende eh nicht schneller als zB DDR4-2666 mit CL13 wäre. Mehr als 120-130€ würde ich für 16GB nicht ausgeben. 

Gehäuse: je nach dem, welche genaue Ausführung du hast, passen da Kühler bis 17,5cm oder sogar bis 19cm rein. Da brauchst du Dir also keine Sorgen zu machen. Der Cooler Master ist der höchste und wäre unter 17cm.


----------



## Sebsen187 (19. September 2015)

Okay dann war es das glaube ich erst mal  ich suche gleich noch mal alle Sachen zusammen die ich nun einbauen will poste sie dir noch mal.. Eventuell hast du ja noch Vorschläge


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2015)

Sebsen187 schrieb:


> Okay dann war es das glaube ich erst mal  ich suche gleich noch mal alle Sachen zusammen die ich nun einbauen will poste sie dir noch mal.. Eventuell hast du ja noch Vorschläge


nö, ich hab das wichtige ja alles gesagt   bin aber gleich nicht mehr da und erst morgen wieder online.


----------



## Sebsen187 (21. September 2015)

hmm hast wohl recht ^^ hab grad noch mal das 170-a und das 170-deluxe verglichen auser der lan geschichte und denn 2 sata ports kann es wohl nicht mehr


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2015)

Sebsen187 schrieb:


> hmm hast wohl recht ^^ hab grad noch mal das 170-a und das 170-deluxe verglichen auser der lan geschichte und denn 2 sata ports kann es wohl nicht mehr



Rein von der Ausstattung her sind selbst die billigeren Z170er halt schon gut, weil Z170 generell der "Top-Chipsatz" für den Sockel 1151 ist. Hier Intel Sockel 1151 mit Chipsatz: Z170, Speicher: 4x DDR4 DIMM, PCIe 3.0 x16 (elektrisch): ab 1x, SATA 6Gb/s: ab 6x, USB 3.0 extern: ab 2x, USB 3.0 intern: ab 2x, USB extern gesamt: ab 6x, Besonderheiten: Audio+solid capacitors Preisvergleich | Gei rein von der Ausstattung her haben die alle PCie3.0, 4x DDR4-Slot, mind 6x USB extern, 6x SATA3 usw. - mehr braucht man nicht. Nur wenn man unbedingt SLI haben möchte oder einem sehr extreme Übertaktungsfeatures SEHR wichtig sind, lohnt es sich vielleicht, mehr als 120-130€ auszugeben.

und ob - FALLS in 2-3 Jahren neue, lohnenswerte CPUs für den Sockel 1151 rauskommen - die Boards dann vom Hersteller ein Update bekommen, um kompatibel zu sein, hängt nicht davon ab, ob es 120 oder 220 Euro kostet


----------



## Sebsen187 (21. September 2015)

ok aber jetzt mal die beiden im vergleich ich hab jetzt nur die technischen daten verglichen..es tut sich auser dem lan und denn 2 anschlüssen nix  oder doch weil sli haben beide also das A und das Deluxe und da ist ja schon ein unterschied von 50% am pries


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2015)

Sebsen187 schrieb:


> ok aber jetzt mal die beiden im vergleich ich hab jetzt nur die technischen daten verglichen..es tut sich auser dem lan und denn 2 anschlüssen nix  oder doch weil sli haben beide also das A und das Deluxe und da ist ja schon ein unterschied von 50% am pries


 Da steckt viel Marketing drin, aber auch so was wie zB dass es halt komplizierter ist, einen zweiten LAN einwandfrei mit zu integrieren, die passenden Treiber zu pflegen usw., und vermutlich hat das teurere im BIOS-Menü noch ein paar Mini-Details für OC-Freaks, die 99% der User völlig wurscht sind


----------



## Sebsen187 (22. September 2015)

Okay dann nehme ich wohl das a  das Deluxe sieht zwar noch etwas besser aus aber das ist mir dann doch keine knapp 150 Euro mehr wert  was ist mit Wärmeleitpaste ? Hab gelesen das die so 1-3 Grad rausholen kann  und da der CPUs Lüfter nur 1 Ventilator hat ist es besser Luft in denn Block zu drücken oder ist es besser Luft raus zu saugen ?


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2015)

Sebsen187 schrieb:


> Okay dann nehme ich wohl das a  das Deluxe sieht zwar noch etwas besser aus aber das ist mir dann doch keine knapp 150 Euro mehr wert  was ist mit Wärmeleitpaste ? Hab gelesen das die so 1-3 Grad rausholen kann  und da der CPUs Lüfter nur 1 Ventilator hat ist es besser Luft in denn Block zu drücken oder ist es besser Luft raus zu saugen ?


 Also, der Kühler spielt eine viel wichtigere Rolle als die Paste. Bei der Paste kannst du ruhig ne kleine Tube mit 4g (reicht für mehr als 1x auftragen, idR reicht das sogar für 3-5 Mal) separat dazubestellen, aber da musst nicht mehr als 4€ oder so ausgeben. Wie gesagt: die Temperatur ist bei modernen CPUs heutzutage an sich eh nicht mehr DER Grund, warum es beim OC scheitert, so dass du nicht unbedingt wegen 2-3 Grad ne teure Paste holen musst.

Beim Kühler: für OC geht es ab 30€ los, aber mehr als 50€ sind dann auch wiederum nur für "OC-Freaks" sinnvoll. Gute und nicht "zu teure" Kühler zum Übertakten sind neben den schon genannten Alpenföhn Brocken und Scythe Mugen noch der Thermalright HR-02 Macho oder der Be Quiet Dark Rock Advanced C1...  achte nur auf die Größe, wenn du evlt. RAM mit hohen Kühlkörpern einbauen willst.


----------



## Sebsen187 (22. September 2015)

okay... Kühler wollte ich mir denn enermax ETS-T-40 w holen der ist wohl ganz gut.. Toll ist das ich mir grad denn CPU bestellen wollte denn aber keiner hat außer bei Anbietern die mehr als 70 Euro als die anderen verlangen glaub ich muss denn in Österreich bestellen -.-


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2015)

Sebsen187 schrieb:


> okay... Kühler wollte ich mir denn enermax ETS-T-40 w holen der ist wohl ganz gut.. Toll ist das ich mir grad denn CPU bestellen wollte denn aber keiner hat außer bei Anbietern die mehr als 70 Euro als die anderen verlangen glaub ich muss denn in Österreich bestellen -.-


  Welche CPU willst du denn genau nehmen? den 6700K? den gibt es bei Caseking für "nur" 399€ https://www.caseking.de/intel-core-...t-212.html?sPartner=185?campaign=psm/geizhals   is halt dann umso "krasser", wenn man bedenkt, dass der 6700k bislang in Spielen nicht schneller als der schon genannte Xeon E3-1231 v3 (kostet 260-270€) ist... ^^


----------



## Sebsen187 (22. September 2015)

Jup denn 6700 will ich  aber leider nirgens verfügbar also schon für 400+ aber denn bekommt man ja auch günstiger glaub für 360 hab ich in gesehen aber nich vorrätige oder halt in der Schweiz


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2015)

Sebsen187 schrieb:


> Jup denn 6700 will ich  aber leider nirgens verfügbar also schon für 400+ aber denn bekommt man ja auch günstiger glaub für 360 hab ich in gesehen aber nich vorrätige oder halt in der Schweiz


 360€ ist der beste "Listenpreis", aber die CPU ist seit dem Release immer wieder mal schwer verfügbar.


----------

